# Trace history of Sian



## puli (20 January 2014)

Hi

I really want to find some history on Sian. I have looked everywhere but nobody seems to know her. I hope someone here will recognise her 

Name: Sian
Colour: Grey (goes flea bitten in the summer) 
Age: 19 years old (born in 1995)
Breed: ID X we think
height: 15hh

I don't know much about her past but this is what I do know

I got her off a lady in Neston (Wirral) 
The lady got her from a dealer called Tony Wilson
Tony Wilson got her from a dealer called Mickey Wilde
I don't know were the dealers got her from
In 2005 she was in Anglesey

Hope somebody knows her 

Here are some pics of her

http://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac285/bertdog/photo1943_zpse861ade4.jpg

http://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac285/bertdog/photo1606_zps6c00bd64.jpg

http://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac285/bertdog/photo1404_zps15963189.jpg

(This is a pic from when the lady I got her off first got her)

http://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac285/bertdog/1244_1072933665791_9730_n-2-1.jpg


----------



## webble (21 January 2014)

Might be worth putting your thread on here too www.wiralhorse.co.uk


----------



## puli (21 January 2014)

Thanks good idea I have just added her to the Wirral horse.co.uk


----------



## shergar (23 January 2014)

I do not know your horse , I had a welsh friend and she had same name SIAN is pronounced SHARNE just thought this might help some one remember if they  had only heard the name.                  You could also Google Angelsey horse groups ,if that is where she came from, hope some one will remember her.                                                                                                                        Good luck with your search.


----------



## puli (26 January 2014)

Ok thankyou I will have a look now if there are any Anglesey horse groups


----------

